# Crookwood monitor controllers



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi,

Everyone knows the Big knob of the Central station, some know the Avocet, or Grace design, but do you know the Crookwood C1?

We bought one 2 monthes ago, and are happily using it since. I found it to be very smartly designed, and extremely transparent and accurate sounding.

Anyone else using one?

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation in any way with Crookwood, just happy to share that I like the product!


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

There's also the Manley Backbone 'Mastering Insert Switcher'. I like the modular approach of Crookwood.

It's still early in the designing and building of the new studio I'm working on. Down the line when I get the workflow figured out better I can decide to buy something or build it myself.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the Central Station because of it's remote control box -I can see the meters next to my monitors, but the control is right next to my hand. Do many of these others have remote boxes?

Nathan


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

planetnine said:


> I like the Central Station because of it's remote control box -I can see the meters next to my monitors, but the control is right next to my hand. Do many of these others have remote boxes?
> 
> Nathan


Yeah the crookwood has a remote box (but no meter on the remote, though you can get some in a separate box).
The avocet also has a nice remote with a peakmeter, as do the grace design m904r and m906r (the surround version).
Audient also makes one that looks fine.


----------



## bassman17 (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't forget Coleman Audio. Simple passive devices with outstanding sound.

I have a custom made detented passive control, super-simple.

-ashley


----------

